# Channel to Med



## Geoff Crowther (30 Oct 2017)

Not been on here for couple of years. Been busy with backpacking in Arctic Sweden. Did LEJOG in 2015 and a couple of other shorter tours since. Contemplating Channel to Med, probably next June ish. Would be a camping tour. Fancy the bike bus, dropping off in Calais and picking it up again in Montpellier. I'm retired so can take as long as I like. Did LEJOG in a month allowing an average of around 35 miles per day. Never used bike bus before so I don't know frequency. 

Any thoughts or advice would be gratefully received. Bike's a 26" wheeled Thorn Sherpa.


----------



## The Lone Rider (30 Oct 2017)

I am not going to the Med but looking at St Malo to Santander 25th June and back two weeks later. I am going the Atlantic route, so coast all the way down! If you fancy that?
I would be camping too!


----------



## Geoff Crowther (31 Oct 2017)

Thanks for that kind offer. Not sure I'd be the best of companions though. On LEJOG my target was 35 miles a day. In the end I averaged 39. 

How far is that though? And how are you getting out and back? Guessing ferries.


----------



## jay clock (31 Oct 2017)

If it helps @The Lone Rider I have done St Malo to Spain. See here https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1p6&doc_id=11271&v=P1

Also @Geoff Crowther I have done Montpellier to UK - this may be of vague use https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1p6&doc_id=17453&v=DE

For France I aim to camp (10eur vs 50+ for hotels). Spain, hotels cheap and camping less easy to find. Look for a "hostal" which is a small pension/b&b


----------



## srw (31 Oct 2017)

We did something similar, the long (and flat) way round, via Noirmoutier and Bordeaux. Link in my sig.


----------



## psmiffy (31 Oct 2017)

I think I’ve done it 9 times plus a couple in the other direction (10 if I count starting at Plymouth and going via Spain – the easy thing if you just want to “ride to the med” is to go down the west coast starting from St Malo – V1/V2 to Bordeaux and then through the Midi -– Alternatives are start further east say Caen – down to Loire then either through Auvergne or Loire/Rhone – more extreme is to go west coast and do Pyrenees or east and through the French Alps – further east via Germany or Switzerland are other alternatives – really just depends on how long you want to be away - mid-summer camping is easy - it depends on what you want to see and do – Bike Bus is a really good way of getting back – having recently experimented with ad-hoc trains back from the med it is relatively quick and stress free - downside to the bike bus is that capacity is relatively limited - so book early


----------



## Geoff Crowther (31 Oct 2017)

srw said:


> We did something similar, the long (and flat) way round, via Noirmoutier and Bordeaux. Link in my sig.


Thank you. I'll take a look.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (31 Oct 2017)

jay clock said:


> If it helps @The Lone Rider I have done St Malo to Spain. See here https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1p6&doc_id=11271&v=P1
> 
> Also @Geoff Crowther I have done Montpellier to UK - this may be of vague use https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=1p6&doc_id=17453&v=DE
> 
> For France I aim to camp (10eur vs 50+ for hotels). Spain, hotels cheap and camping less easy to find. Look for a "hostal" which is a small pension/b&b


Thanks


----------



## Geoff Crowther (31 Oct 2017)

psmiffy said:


> I think I’ve done it 9 times plus a couple in the other direction (10 if I count starting at Plymouth and going via Spain – the easy thing if you just want to “ride to the med” is to go down the west coast starting from St Malo – V1/V2 to Bordeaux and then through the then Midi -– Alternatives are start further east say Caen – down to Loire then either through Auvergne or Loire/Rhone – more extreme is to go west coast and do Pyrenees or east and through the French Alps – further east via Germany or Switzerland are other alternatives – really just depends on how long you want to be away - mid-summer camping is easy - it depends on what you want to see and do – Bike Bus is a really good way of getting back – having recently experimented with ad-hoc trains back from the med it is relatively quick and stress free - downside to the bike bus is that capacity is relatively limited - so book early


Thanks for that. I fancy Calais as a start point, just because. I dunno, being north it feels a "purer" north to south route.
Starting to go off bike bus cos it seems return just won't fit with my relaxed pace. I'd want to allow at least three weeks, maybe a little more. They don't seem to have sufficient runs to allow that.
I also suddenly realised the bus goes straight through from Med to home. Can't get my head round overnight on a bus. Seems flying from Nice is actually a bit cheaper. Maybe bus to Calais then fly back?
I've never been abroad with a bike before so have discomfort with the plane on bike thing. Wonder if I bought a bike box could I fly to France then post bike box to destination hotel in Nice?
I don't even like bike on train. My little experience so far felt very stressful. Removing panniers then lifting bike onto a hook while being harangued by a guard who wants me to hurry and get on the train! I know...I'm easily spooked by these things.


----------



## Dave Davenport (31 Oct 2017)

IMO it's a lot less stressful flying home from a trip after riding there (as opposed to the other way round) as even if they do damage/lose your bike it's not going to ruin your holiday. Depending on the airline you don't always need to worry about a box (i.e Flybe or BA).When flying BA back from Zagreb last year we booked a b&b near the airport for the night before and sent a couple of CTC bags and some packing stuff there before leaving, this year we just took a couple of pound shop bike covers and bought a roll of duct tape for a Flybe flight from Alicante (they didn't even charge us the advertised 40 euro per bike).


----------



## User482 (31 Oct 2017)

When I did my LEJOG, I agreed with my buddy that we would do one every ten years. That was 11 years ago... the so and so is currently living in Zambia which I suppose is a decent excuse.

Anyway, I proposed riding the Med to the Channel as an alternative: it's shorter, flatter, warmer, has quieter roads and better food. A rough plan is to fly to the south coast, say Beziers, and head north to Caen, then take the overnight ferry home. This would be credit card based touring, doing about 120km/ day, heading up Languedoc, Dordogne, Charentes, Loire, and Normandy.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (31 Oct 2017)

Dave Davenport said:


> IMO it's a lot less stressful flying home from a trip after riding there (as opposed to the other way round) as even if they do damage/lose your bike it's not going to ruin your holiday. Depending on the airline you don't always need to worry about a box (i.e Flybe or BA).When flying BA back from Zagreb last year we booked a b&b near the airport for the night before and sent a couple of CTC bags and some packing stuff there before leaving, this year we just took a couple of pound shop bike covers and bought a roll of duct tape for a Flybe flight from Alicante (they didn't even charge us the advertised 40 euro per bike).


Thanks Dave. That all makes sense. Discovered today that Jet2.com fly from Nice for a sensible price. Strangely though, they say bike just needs pedals off, bars turning and then packed in cardboard but give max dimensions as 6ft x 3ft. None of our bikes (we have 5) measures within 3ft without completely removing the bars and seat. Sounds quite ridiculous. No-one else seems to fly Nice to Manchester (we're oop north).


----------



## Geoff Crowther (31 Oct 2017)

Just emailed Jet2.com to ask if that 3ft dimension is correct.


----------



## Dave Davenport (31 Oct 2017)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Thanks Dave. That all makes sense. Discovered today that Jet2.com fly from Nice for a sensible price. Strangely though, they say bike just needs pedals off, bars turning and then packed in cardboard but give max dimensions as 6ft x 3ft. None of our bikes (we have 5) measures within 3ft without completely removing the bars and seat. Sounds quite ridiculous. No-one else seems to fly Nice to Manchester (we're oop north).


Take the front wheel off and cable tie it to the frame, put the seat post right down? I doubt they actually measure it at the airport anyway.


----------



## psmiffy (31 Oct 2017)

Dave Davenport said:


> I doubt they actually measure it at the airport anyway.



Apart from not going through the X ray machine - fortunately when it happened to me it was before they got all prissey about that sort of thing


----------



## Geoff Crowther (31 Oct 2017)

Dave Davenport said:


> Take the front wheel off and cable tie it to the frame, put the seat post right down? I doubt they actually measure it at the airport anyway.


I understand what you're saying but they are implying there's no need. In any event, it's the bars that are too high, by about 5". I do appreciate your trying to help though Dave and, if necessary, I'm prepared to strip it down. May even bite the bullet and buy a proper bike box and have it shipped to hotel in Nice.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (31 Oct 2017)

psmiffy said:


> Apart from not going through the X ray machine - fortunately when it happened to me it was before they got all prissey about that sort of thing


Good point. And i'm the kinda guy who'd spend the entire trip worrying about it, hence my reply to Dave above.. Thank for the good point.


----------



## The Lone Rider (31 Oct 2017)

Geoff, I will be ferry both ways Santander on the return as Bilbao do not take cycles.
It’s a shame I only got couple of weeks prob stretch a little but the ferry back only runs on a Monday to carry bikes.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (1 Nov 2017)

Just found this morning I can get a one-way car rental from home to Dover (including excess waiver) for £100. That's for something like a Ford Focus. So with a flight back from Nice with Jet2 for under £150, including a big bag and bike, the two together are less than the bike bus. Those arrangements seem to suit someone who worries like me. (I had wondered about the train but it would need at least two changes from home.) It'll get me to Calais for early evening and I'll treat myself to a hotel for the night before starting the ride next day. Unlike with the bike bus I can choose the day I go and the day I return. With the benefit of hindsight, my target of 35 miles per day suited me perfectly. I never suffered any aches or pains cos I had a rest every afternoon, having arrived at my chosen campsite by around 4pm at the latest on most days. 

From feeling quite negative yesterday, i can now feel a plan coming together. I can even cope with stripping the bike down if I don't get a positive response from Jet2. 

Just need a route. I need to try to absorb some of the info on that from contributors here so far. I do have an up to date Michelin road atlas so that helps with planning at home. 

Thanks to all who've replied so far and, as ever, I'm open to any further advice.

Cheers all,
Geoff


----------



## Geoff Crowther (1 Nov 2017)

The Lone Rider said:


> Geoff, I will be ferry both ways Santander on the return as Bilbao do not take cycles.
> It’s a shame I only got couple of weeks prob stretch a little but the ferry back only runs on a Monday to carry bikes.


Yeah, understood. I wish you a great trip.


----------



## User482 (1 Nov 2017)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Just need a route. I need to try to absorb some of the info on that from contributors here so far. I do have an up to date Michelin road atlas so that helps with planning at home.


On that, I find that the road atlases aren't sufficiently large-scale to show all of the small back roads that are such a pleasure to ride in France. I recommend getting to grips with some route planning software (I use ridewithgps) as it allows you to zoom right in, show bike paths, and use Google streetview. I like to use streetview to check is a proposed route is really a road, or a rutted farmtrack, and how busy it's likely to be. Bear in mind that French "D" roads can be empty single lanes through to busy main roads, and if there's a way of deciphering which is which from the numbering system, I don't know it. If you don't want to use a GPS device you could copy your plotted routes by drawing them onto paper maps.


----------



## psmiffy (1 Nov 2017)

It really depends on what sort of depth of planning you are going to do






This was the extent of my planning for 2000

If you are going to do the west coast starting in the west then - Get off the ferry - cycle south to the sea - keep it on the right till Bordeaux - straight on - follow the river/canal - after a week or more the Med heaves into view


----------



## Geoff Crowther (1 Nov 2017)

User482 said:


> On that, I find that the road atlases aren't sufficiently large-scale to show all of the small back roads that are such a pleasure to ride in France. I recommend getting to grips with some route planning software (I use ridewithgps) as it allows you to zoom right in, show bike paths, and use Google streetview. I like to use streetview to check is a proposed route is really a road, or a rutted farmtrack, and how busy it's likely to be. Bear in mind that French "D" roads can be empty single lanes through to busy main roads, and if there's a way of deciphering which is which from the numbering system, I don't know it. If you don't want to use a GPS device you could copy your plotted routes by drawing them onto paper maps.


Yes, all understood. I do use ridewithgps. And I do have a Garmin gps too. I also have Viewranger on my phone (used mainly for hillwalking/backpacking) so if I get some French mapping on there I'll have a back up. Thanks for the handy suggestion re streetview.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (1 Nov 2017)

So, my next question is, can anyone suggest a not-too-challenging route from Calais to Nice, probably avoiding the hilliest country? All I'm looking for is an overview really. Say for example, Calais to St Omer then south to ?? Of course, if anyone has an actual gpx route that would be brilliant (he says, hopefully). Having done LEJOG I am capable of most things but I'd quite like this to be a relaxed journey. And I will be carrying all my camping gear.


----------



## jay clock (1 Nov 2017)

I juts plotted using ridewith gps and it gives a straigtish route. There are hills when you get to the Alps!

My top tip is to buy an old Michelin atlas and use the correct pages ripped out . This is perfect http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Good-Fran...742910&hash=item58ffef7627:g:J98AAOSwZtJW-XpF


----------



## jay clock (1 Nov 2017)

If camping this is a useful site. I cross reference with the site's own website

http://www.camping-municipal.org

not certain it is updated any more as it refers to the death of the main man. Also I speak French. Not sure if in English and it is a bit clunky but really good info


----------



## Geoff Crowther (1 Nov 2017)

jay clock said:


> I juts plotted using ridewith gps and it gives a straigtish route. There are hills when you get to the Alps!
> 
> My top tip is to buy an old Michelin atlas and use the correct pages ripped out . This is perfect http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Good-Fran...742910&hash=item58ffef7627:g:J98AAOSwZtJW-XpF


Cheers. I actually have an old Michelin road atlas too. Great tip.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (1 Nov 2017)

jay clock said:


> If camping this is a useful site. I cross reference with the site's own website
> 
> http://www.camping-municipal.org
> 
> not certain it is updated any more as it refers to the death of the main man. Also I speak French. Not sure if in English and it is a bit clunky but really good info


Thank you. I speak passable French but my OH is fluent. Though she's not coming with me she's lots of help at home. I can always get by.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (1 Nov 2017)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Thank you. I speak passable French but my OH is fluent. Though she's not coming with me she's lots of help at home. I can always get by.


And I just had quick look at that site. Brilliant to have on my phone. The poor chap passed away in 2015 but the site still exists. Many thanks Jay!


----------



## jay clock (1 Nov 2017)

Geoff Crowther said:


> And I just had quick look at that site. Brilliant to have on my phone. The poor chap passed away in 2015 but the site still exists. Many thanks Jay!


i just emailed the webmaster and got a bounce back. So not sure if site is still updated or not


----------



## Geoff Crowther (1 Nov 2017)

jay clock said:


> i just emailed the webmaster and got a bounce back. So not sure if site is still updated or not


Yeah, understood. Shame.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2017)

Geoff Crowther said:


> May even bite the bullet and buy a proper bike box and have it shipped to hotel in Nice.



I did this in 2014. I have friends who live in Nice. I sent my bike box down about three weeks ahead. From memory it cost £60/70. Flying from Nice to Manchester with the bike box was a doddle. 

There is a book called France en Velo which describes in great detail a route from St Malo to Nice. The detail is so thorough one could probably manage the journey without a map. It’s a great route. 

You might consider Manchester > Euston > Victoria > Portsmouth > St Malo. This was my method of getting from Chorley to St Malo, it was cheap and easy. The major hassle being the section from Euston to Victoria which with a loaded tourer, no previous experience of riding in London and needing to navigate was difficult - I pushed the bike for at least two miles of the four!! Scary.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (2 Nov 2017)

PaulSB said:


> I did this in 2014. I have friends who live in Nice. I sent my bike box down about three weeks ahead. From memory it cost £60/70. Flying from Nice to Manchester with the bike box was a doddle.
> 
> There is a book called France en Velo which describes in great detail a route from St Malo to Nice. The detail is so thorough one could probably manage the journey without a map. It’s a great route.
> 
> You might consider Manchester > Euston > Victoria > Portsmouth > St Malo. This was my method of getting from Chorley to St Malo, it was cheap and easy. The major hassle being the section from Euston to Victoria which with a loaded tourer, no previous experience of riding in London and needing to navigate was difficult - I pushed the bike for at least two miles of the four!! Scary.


Thanks for that Paul. I saw that book yesterday and have already ordered it. The route sounds attractive and I really can't be bothered re-inventing the wheel. I know a bike box I fancy and could have my wife buy it from Rose Cycles in Germany while I'm travelling and I'm guessing it'd be shipped free to Nice.
Note your points about the train. I really don't fancy that when I can one-way rent a car for £100. I did this to get to Lands End for LEJOG. If you like driving (which I do) it's very convenient and gives you complete control of timings. Also, home (Peak district) to Portsmouth is much easier than home to Dover when driving. Have done both many times. Another bonus is the overnight sailing. I'd get a cabin in lieu of a hotel in St Malo so, once off the ship, I'm away!

Getting closer to a plan now. Book will be here in a day or so. If I like the look of the route I'll book flight, car rental and ferry.
Thanks again for the useful comments.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2017)

@Geoff Crowther most of the route is superb. There is one day which was grim, just long straight undulating roads which went on forever but I think one just has to accept this. 

Be aware some of it is very rural and you won’t happen upon a pretty little village with a beautiful boulangerie every day!!!! I made a point of always carrying the next meal on my bike. I did have a couple of nights when I couldn’t get any other food


----------



## Geoff Crowther (2 Nov 2017)

PaulSB said:


> @Geoff Crowther most of the route is superb. There is one day which was grim, just long straight undulating roads which went on forever but I think one just has to accept this.
> 
> Be aware some of it is very rural and you won’t happen upon a pretty little village with a beautiful boulangerie every day!!!! I made a point of always carrying the next meal on my bike. I did have a couple of nights when I couldn’t get any other food


Thanks Paul. I like rural but I take your point. Out of interest, whereabouts was that day? Re food; my touring strategy is always to have a couple of days food on the bike so I agree with you.
How long did you take?


----------



## PaulSB (2 Nov 2017)

It took me eight or nine days to reach the Dordogne when I had to cut short the trip diverting to Bordeaux. I then took the train to Nice. I had to hit Nice by a specific date for a family celebration and it became clear I was going to be late. I was simply having too much fun!!

Speaking from memory the 30-40 miles prior to Challon Sur Loire were poor - the last 10 on a fast road. The day riding to Parthenay crosses flat plains populated with nothing but oil seed rape and wheat. The scenery never varied

You’ve reminded me I can’t find all my maps and the book will be with them. I’ll look it out and confirm later.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (2 Nov 2017)

PaulSB said:


> It took me eight or nine days to reach the Dordogne when I had to cut short the trip diverting to Bordeaux. I then took the train to Nice. I had to hit Nice by a specific date for a family celebration and it became clear I was going to be late. I was simply having too much fun!!
> 
> Speaking from memory the 30-40 miles prior to Challon Sur Loire were poor - the last 10 on a fast road. The day riding to Parthenay crosses flat plains populated with nothing but oil seed rape and wheat. The scenery never varied
> 
> You’ve reminded me I can’t find all my maps and the book will be with them. I’ll look it out and confirm later.


----------



## mjr (4 Nov 2017)

PaulSB said:


> You might consider Manchester > Euston > Victoria > Portsmouth > St Malo. This was my method of getting from Chorley to St Malo, it was cheap and easy. The major hassle being the section from Euston to Victoria which with a loaded tourer, no previous experience of riding in London and needing to navigate was difficult - I pushed the bike for at least two miles of the four!! Scary.


It's better now and it's only three miles by a reasonably OK route for experienced cyclists: Gordon Street, Malet Street, Gower Street, messy junction, Monmouth Street, St Martin's Lane, Trafalgar Square, The Mall, Buckingham Gate, Buckingham Palace Road.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (6 Nov 2017)

So, it's booked. 
Here's a link to my blog with an update:
https://farnotfast.blogspot.co.uk/2017/11/next-years-cycling-adventure.html 
In addition, I've booked a b&b in Nice through Airbnb for three nights, giving me two full days to sort packing my bike and luggage for the flight home.
My only outstanding worry is packing. I've never flown with a bike before.
Do I:
a. order a bike bag through a bike shop in Nice. I can then cycle to the shop, bring the bag on my rack back to my accommodation and pack it up at my leisure.
b. post a bag from home to my accommodation. Don't know if they'd accept this.
c. go to a bike shop in Nice and scrounge a cardboard box. But how do I get it to my accommodation? Is it feasible to pack it up in a bike shop? Do I pay the shop to do it for me? How long will it take? I'd have to take taxi back to b&b.
Thoughts are welcome.
Did I say I'm a worrier? 
Goes off to worry some more...


----------



## The Lone Rider (6 Nov 2017)

looking good, shame you not a week later as I will be sailing across then. I have started building a webpage, www.me-and-my-bike.com Im such a novice, couldn't work out the blog.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (6 Nov 2017)

The Lone Rider said:


> looking good, shame you not a week later as I will be sailing across then. I have started building a webpage, www.me-and-my-bike.com Im such a novice, couldn't work out the blog.


Excellent. Have a great trip.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2017)

I think a lot of people will suggest option C for packing the bike but you’re correct getting the box to your accommodation will be a challenge. You are though only carrying a cardboard box which is lightweight and collapsible.

You may find a bike bag is far more awkward to get from bike shop to accommodation. They’re pretty bulky.

I’ve two suggestions. Order a bag or box online and arrange delivery to a pick up point. Chose a pick up point close to your B&B. Research the bag/box you want from the UK and then order while in France.

Alternatively from a DIY store buy a large strong polythene bag or sheet. Also buy pipe lagging. Use the lagging to protect as much of bike as possible. Place the bike in the polythene bag. The theory is that baggage handlers can see it’s a bike and will be more careful. It’s not a theory which convinces me but I’ve read people on here have success with it. You’d probably needed to remove the pedals and rear mech hanger.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Nov 2017)

I have successfully flown with this.

https://www.groundeffect.co.nz/products/tardis-compact-bike-bag

Packs to a small package so it is even possible to carry it with you. The protection comes from padding you add yourself - easy to obtain. 

If i have got the logistics of your trip right you could post it ahead to your final stay.

I recommended it to a friend who was equally pleased with it.


----------



## Dave Davenport (7 Nov 2017)

We've always used the 'clear plastic bag so you can see it's a bike' method, never had a problem (touch wood!).


----------



## Geoff Crowther (7 Nov 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> I have successfully flown with this.
> 
> https://www.groundeffect.co.nz/products/tardis-compact-bike-bag
> 
> ...


Thanks. That's certainly worth considering.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> I have successfully flown with this.
> 
> https://www.groundeffect.co.nz/products/tardis-compact-bike-bag



I may get one of those. Really nice compromise between poly bag and full scale bag bike.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (7 Nov 2017)

PaulSB said:


> I may get one of those. Really nice compromise between poly bag and full scale bag bike.


Sadly, only available from New Zealand.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Nov 2017)

yes I know.

It is very good but I am surprised that I couldn't find anything similar closer to home. Or that they don't sort out an agent this side of the planet.

It is also very easy to carry - I don't drive and managed to get a large wheeled case, a bag over one shoulder and this bikebag on my other shoulder across London by bus and train and out to Stansted no problems at all. You need to allow a bit of time to pack it though.


----------



## PaulSB (7 Nov 2017)

@Geoff Crowther I have been meaning to mention this. France en Velo is excellent but I wouldn’t rely on the accommodation suggestions. Two I went for were closed and had been for sometime, another was hugely expensive but I had a great night!


----------



## Geoff Crowther (7 Nov 2017)

PaulSB said:


> @Geoff Crowther I have been meaning to mention this. France en Velo is excellent but I wouldn’t rely on the accommodation suggestions. Two I went for were closed and had been for sometime, another was hugely expensive but I had a great night!


No worries Paul. I'll be camping and not averse to begging space in a field if no campsite.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Nov 2017)

Not relevant to your trip but by the by, on the Tardis, I have read of folk who are flying back from the same airport as they arrived burying it and returning to collect it. Perfectly feasible because of its size - as long as you keep good records of where you put it


----------



## jurjan (9 Nov 2017)

This year we used our Body Bags for the first time ( https://www.groundeffect.co.nz/products/body-bag-compact-bike-bag ).
This is a slightly larger bag than the Tardis, even so, my (admittedly large) bicycle just barely fit into the bag.

Since the only way to be sure is to buy one: as far as I know they are very reasonable about returning if your bike doesn't fit.
Please try the bags at home before flying, saves a lot of stress.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (9 Nov 2017)

jurjan said:


> This year we used our Body Bags for the first time ( https://www.groundeffect.co.nz/products/body-bag-compact-bike-bag ).
> This is a slightly larger bag than the Tardis, even so, my (admittedly large) bicycle just barely fit into the bag.
> 
> Since the only way to be sure is to buy one: as far as I know they are very reasonable about returning if your bike doesn't fit.
> Please try the bags at home before flying, saves a lot of stress.


Thanks. They do sound great. Wonder what costs to get on to UK. I shall investigate


----------



## Geoff Crowther (2 Dec 2017)

My Ground Effect Body bag arrived t'other day, so I'd though I'd post a couple of pics for those wot've not seen one.

Here's the bag, packed up in its storage bag.







I had a dry run today. To pack the bag I needed to remove the front wheel, front pannier racks, handlebars and seat. Here's the bag filled.






There's no padding, so I plan to use pipe insulation and bubble wrap. there's a small zipped pocket for the pedals (I didn't take them off today) and bolts.

The dimension fits within the spec for Jet2.

It cost me around £85, (159NZ) plus £25.24 custom charges, including an £8 handling charge. Delivery was less than 2 weeks from New Zealand.


----------



## John Peel (4 Dec 2017)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Just found this morning I can get a one-way car rental from home to Dover
> Cheers all,
> Geoff



A few weeks ago my world tour was cut short just 3 months in, and I was in Marseille at the time. I was really p#ssed off to say the least, but had no choice but to return to get it sorted because I was getting no support from KOGA. So I first called into a DHL courier depot but it was holiday Wednesday. They said they could have couriered by bike back to the UK but only if it was in a box that I would have to supply. 

Being as the only transport I had was a knackered bike with a knackered Rohloff, I just limped my way to the airport and rented a Ford C-Max from the car rental company there and drove the whole way across France to Calais, the ferry, then another hire car from Dover to Liverpool. Hiring a car one way in the UK was £100 for the day, but in France they really get their arm in and charge crazy prices. 

It was nearly £300 to hire a car one way for a day in France. I will be returning to Marseille to continue on with my tour in the new year. My bike is still in the workshop at the moment, so I pan to return at the end of Feb beginning of March. I'm undecided whether to fly out from Liverpool or hire cars again. At least with a car I know my bike will get there in one piece and it will be Cyprus after Turkey before I need to put the bike on a plane. 

I think it will be cheaper for me to arrange all the car hiring from the UK. The road tolls and fuel of course add to the cost, and doing the Calais to Marseille in a day is tiring too. Others have told me to use a clear bag and not a box, as boxes get launched and bags are handled with more care because they can see whats in them. I don't know, I will look into that more. I'm just telling you this to give you an idea of options. All the best.


----------



## Simon_m (4 Dec 2017)

I led a group a few years back

http://www.webm8.co.uk/riddler/photographs_other/france2016/france-blog-2016.html


----------

